# Stevens 25 cal Rimfire Rifle



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a Stevens 25 rimfire that was found cleaning out my wife’s uncles estate. The little research I’ve done on it shows they were made from the late 1800s until around 1940 or so. 

It seems there were a couple variations of this rifle.....one was called a Stevens (Favorite) Rifle, the other was simply called a Stevens 25 RF........the latter is the one I have, the Favorite model seems to be a smaller rifle.

Also it seems that ammo is no longer produced for this caliber and research on-line shows that this ammo sells for $2.00-$6.00 per round!!!!! (Wow) I do have some ammo that was found along with the rifle which brings me to this question..
Can it be fired? I have cleaned the rifle action (falling block) and brushed and swabbed barrel until patches were clean and I would say this rifle is in fair to good condition, there is some tarnishing on the barrel and action and the stock and forearm have some minor scratches but all in all I would rate it about 75-80% condition.

Does anyone have any info on this rifle or any estimates on value? (Not for sale)


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Barrel's clear??
Would be so cool to fire it at least one time..but better judgement!!
I just restored a split bamboo rod, (rewrapped), but afraid it may split if i tried to use it. Glue is from 1920's. It's a cool display piece...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a link to a site to help determine more precisely when it was made and the model. Lots of good info.



Stevens Favorite Rifles | Wisner's Inc


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

As long as barrel isn’t pitted or compromised at all you should be good. If the ammo is roughly close to as old as the gun I would imagine you would be fine. Keep the brass so that it could be reloaded if you can’t find it. I would be hesitant to use a modern ammo. Or as the old saying goes take it to a gunsmith and have it looked at. When you get the chance Post a few pics would love to see what it looks like.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> Here's a link to a site to help determine more precisely when it was made and the model. Lots of good info.
> 
> 
> 
> Stevens Favorite Rifles | Wisner's Inc


Thanks, that’s an interesting read.



shot1buck said:


> As long as barrel isn’t pitted or compromised at all you should be good. If the ammo is roughly close to as old as the gun I would imagine you would be fine. Keep the brass so that it could be reloaded if you can’t find it. I would be hesitant to use a modern ammo. Or as the old saying goes take it to a gunsmith and have it looked at. When you get the chance Post a few pics would love to see what it looks like.


Inside of barrel is clean and looks to be in great condition. The ammo is at least the same age as rifle from what little that can be found about it. I have close to 100 rds that were found with the rifle.
I’ll try to gets some pics up sometime today.


----------



## Moo Juice (Jan 20, 2021)

I just passed on a 32 rim fire at an auction last week. Ammo availability was the reason I passed. I'm not sure you'll be able to reload as it's rim fire but I would shoot it sparingly. I have a favorite in 22. I only shoot shorts through it but I'm hoping to get it out after some squirrels before the seasons over. Love that little gun.








Thanks for posting that, Magis.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Totally depends on what you have planned for the rifle. Would I shoot the ammo???..No. I'd clean the firearm up, and either sell the lot, or hand the whole mess down to my next generation with hopes they'd do the same. The ammo that you have makes the rifle more desirable. Who wants a rifle that you can't find ammo for and want to shoot and enjoy.?


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I really have no plans on shooting it on a regular basis, just curious as to whether it functions properly or not.

I used a 22 mag, 25 Stevens Long and a 223 as comparison.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I’d shoot it! At least once!


----------



## Musky brother (1 mo ago)

Is it a straight 25 cal or is it a 25-20


----------



## Musky brother (1 mo ago)

I think the 25-20 may neck down


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

If ammo looks clean, it will probably fire. I would shoot it myself. If it sounds weak and smokes there is no point in shooting up your cartridges. I was given a 25 Rf when I was a kid. Dad got some ammo and bore was so bad it was useless. Later in Jr High shop class I fitted a 22rf barrel to it. Gunsmith did the extractor for me. Still have it, my official Turkey Shoot rifle. Depending on model of your Stevens it may be easy to pick up a 22 barrel for it. I have a friend into Stevens that puts liners in 22WRF, 25rf and 32RF. In some of the bigger Stevens falling blocks you can do 22mag. My gunsmith talked me out of 22mg, I’m glad he did because it got shot a lot more than it would have as a magnum.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Musky brother said:


> Is it a straight 25 cal or is it a 25-20


It’s straight 25.


Drm50 said:


> If ammo looks clean, it will probably fire. I would shoot it myself. If it sounds weak and smokes there is no point in shooting up your cartridges. I was given a 25 Rf when I was a kid. Dad got some ammo and bore was so bad it was useless. Later in Jr High shop class I fitted a 22rf barrel to it. Gunsmith did the extractor for me. Still have it, my official Turkey Shoot rifle. Depending on model of your Stevens it may be easy to pick up a 22 barrel for it. I have a friend into Stevens that puts liners in 22WRF, 25rf and 32RF. In some of the bigger Stevens falling blocks you can do 22mag. My gunsmith talked me out of 22mg, I’m glad he did because it got shot a lot more than it would have as a magnum.
> View attachment 501030


Thanks for the info. Alot of the reading on it I have done suggests exactly what you say, most seem to prefer turning it into a .22 since the ammo is so scarce.

Im going to fire a round or 2 out of it and clean it back up and use for a conversation piece.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ChampioNMan said:


> It’s straight 25.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Alot of the reading on it I have done suggests exactly what you say, most seem to prefer turning it into a .22 since the ammo is so scarce.
> 
> Im going to fire a round or 2 out of it and clean it back up and use for a conversation piece.


Yours is one of the larger frame. Can’t tell which from pic but is several notches above Favorite which is one of most encountered. Yours similar to Winchester 1885 models, they were reproduced by Browning on big frame.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I’d shoot it


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

ChampioNMan said:


> View attachment 501015
> 
> I really have no plans on shooting it on a regular basis, just curious as to whether it functions properly or not.
> 
> I used a 22 mag, 25 Stevens Long and a 223 as comparison.


Nice looking gun


----------

